# IUI without meds



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  hoping that some of you can share your experiences or thoughts on IUI with out meds.

We have been ttc for over 2 years,  had hsg,  bloods, SA etc and cant find a reason we are not conceiving,  so they have put us in the unexplained bracket.  I did get pg last year the month after the hsg but it ended in m/c at 7 weeks.

It appears that I do O however my LP has been around 11.  We did a cycle of IUI with meds last month and produced 1 follicle but sadly no BFP.  As I O anyway is it worth trying it with out the injections just with the trigger?

My hospital always seem to just fob me off and make me feel confused and silly,  which is ridiculous as we are paying for it!

Has anyone else tried it with out meds?

Thanks

Katie


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Katie

I am having IUI with clomid but no trigger or meds, i am just looking out for surge, having scan that day and then going back next day to have the IUI done.
I did wonder whether to ask my clinic if i can have the hcg shot to make it more accurate but after asking them if i can have 2 IUI's done and them saying no it was not their practise to do so, i dare not ask!!

Good luck anyway


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Katie,

My situation sounds quite similar to yours in terms of unexplained infertility & my clinic gave me 2 IUI's with no meds, just an hcg injection to ensure the timings were dead on.  They wanted me to try 3 cycles like that before moving on to any medication - very luckily for us it work on the second go.

Clinics really seem to differ in the way the want to do things - but if you are paying, then I would suggest telling them that this is what you want to try.

Best of luck & HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

I am in almost an identical situation.  I am on my 5th round of IUI without medication.  I have unexplained infertility, and ovulate regularly each month, counts and U/S are always good.  This is frustrating.
I don't see a lot of point in having medication unless there is a specific reason. My Dr did give me the choice of taking Clomid, but I already ovulate regularly, so decided not to.  May change my mind next cycle.
Good luck


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi,
Can I ask what your follicle counts have been like?
I started my 1st cycle for DIUI today and at my scan they found 3 small ones on l/h side and 7 on r/h side and another developing on left which they think may be the one! What is the one! I am not using drugs but now checking surge daily and having another scan Wednesday. Husband has complete azoospermia and I have no known problems.
Can anyone help explain follicles, the number required etc.?
Best of luck to all other IUI girls,
Katie


----------

